# Texas Holey Rocks



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I've had problems with snail shells. Fish get stuck in them and die.

Has anyone had problems with fish getting stuck in holey rocks?

I'm thinking of getting some for an African cichlid tank with a couple of synodontis catfish.

Should I go more natural, and stack some granite rocks instead?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Unless they are part and parcel to the rock itself (never heard of texas holey rock) just remove em heh. If they are then just seal em up with aquarium silicone and smaller bits of the rock plugged in the holes. It really all just hinges on what that rock really is and how big the holes really are.


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Thunderkiss said:


> Unless they are part and parcel to the rock itself (never heard of texas holey rock) just remove em heh. If they are then just seal em up with aquarium silicone and smaller bits of the rock plugged in the holes. It really all just hinges on what that rock really is and how big the holes really are.


I'm not getting them from this site, but they have pics:

http://www.texasholeyrocks.com/GradeA.htm

Holes could be all sorts of sizes. 

In African rift lakes, the shoreline is full of rock boulders that cichlids hide in. 
African cichlid owners use holey rock to duplicate the hiding areas of cichlids.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I've never heard of fish getting stuck in the holes. Then again I've never heard of them getting stuck in snail shells either. I don't think it would be a problem. I'm pretty sure that stuff will raise the pH in your tank, but you probably already know that.


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Imbrium said:


> I've never heard of fish getting stuck in the holes. Then again I've never heard of them getting stuck in snail shells either. I don't think it would be a problem. I'm pretty sure that stuff will raise the pH in your tank, but you probably already know that.


After the snail shell incident, I researched this and other forum sites and found quite a number of people with similiar experiences.

I think it's limestone and has high calcium content. No doubt the PH issue is another reason African cichlid owners use it ... thanks for your opinion.


----------

